# Uplink Activity for September 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 9/1/12 at 1:16am ET (v30)*

*Channels Renamed*
5250 WKDH HOUSTON, MS (ABC) renamed WTVA2 TUPELO, MS (NBC) (45 HD Local) (129° 13s38 (SW Tennessee) HD Columbus/Tupelo, MS market Hidden)
7760 WKDH HOUSTON, MS (ABC) renamed WTVA2 TUPELO, MS (NBC) (45 Local) (110° 26s11 (West Alabama) SD Columbus/Tupelo, MS market Hidden)

8696 Channels

*2 changes seen 9/1/12 at 2:11am ET (v31)*

*Package Flag Change*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Removed (3)
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8696 Channels

*4 changes seen 9/1/12 at 2:41am ET (v00)*

*Package Flag Change*
6695 WISE (13 Local) FORT WAYNE, IN (NBC) SV* 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6515 WNKYD (10 Local) BOWLING GREEN, KY (CBS) SV* 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6511 WBNS (10 Local) COLUMBUS, OH (CBS) SV* 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change

*No Longer Available*
6692 WTHR (13 Local) INDIANAPOLIS, IN (NBC) SV* 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN market *TEST* Hidden

8696 Channels

*1 change seen 9/1/12 at 3:06am ET (v01)*

*Channels Now Available*
6692 WTHR (13 Local) INDIANAPOLIS, IN (NBC) SV* 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8696 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

September'12 begin from four [each hour] changes. Promising start ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 9/4/12 at 10:13pm ET (v29)*

*Package Flag Change*
492 FREAK Freaky (Adult) 110° TP 16 SD - Package Flag Change
492 FREAK Freaky (Adult) 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change

8696 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*100 changes seen 9/5/12 at 4:21pm ET (v04)*

*Channels Now Available*
9805 BAND [International Channel] 118° TP 6 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9806 BANDN [International Channel] 118° TP 18 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9997 ZEETV (787 HD) Zee TV (Hindi) 118° TP 32 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
592 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5155 WKLE (46 HD Local) LEXINGTON, KY (PBS) added to 77° TP 20 (HD Lexington, KY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (46-01)
5939 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel added to 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 20 Ch 9482
5939 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 20 Ch 9482
5940 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel added to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9444
5940 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel added to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9444
5941 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD added to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9418
5941 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD added to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9418
5942 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV added to 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 16 Ch 9449
5942 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV added to 72.7° TP 16 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 16 Ch 9449
9536 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel added to 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 20 Ch 9482
9536 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 20 Ch 9482
9537 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel added to 110° TP 22 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9444
9537 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel added to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 22 Ch 9444
9538 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV added to 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 16 Ch 9449
9538 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV added to 72.7° TP 16 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 16 Ch 9449

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
413 PAC12 added to 119° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
413 PAC12 added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 15 Ch 413

*Channels Moved*
601 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
607 OTV OTV (Arabic) moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
647 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
671 TARAB ART Tarab (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
672 DANDA Dandana TV (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
673 MLIFE M Life (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
758 ART ART America (Arabic) moved from TP 22 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
759 ARTMV ART Movies (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
760 MURTV Murr TV (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
761 ALJAZ Al Jazzera (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
762 ESC-1 ESC-1 (Arabic) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
763 NILE Nile Drama (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
764 FUTUR Future TV (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
765 DUBAI Dubai Satellite Channel (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
766 MBC MBC (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
768 ABUDA Abu Dhabi (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
769 DREAM Dream 2 (Arabic) moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
770 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
771 NORST Norsat TV (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
772 ALARA Al Arbiya TV (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
773 IQRAA ART Iqraa TV (Arabic) moved from TP 22 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
774 NEWTV New TV (Arabic) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
775 AGAPY Aghapy TV (Arabic) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
4504 AXS AXS TV moved from 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden) x8C Removed
6101 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels moved from 110° TP 3 to 119° TP 15 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6102 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels moved from 110° TP 3 to 119° TP 15 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6103 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels moved from 110° TP 3 to 119° TP 15 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6104 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels moved from 110° TP 3 to 119° TP 15 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6105 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels moved from 110° TP 3 to 119° TP 15 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6106 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels moved from 110° TP 3 to 119° TP 15 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
7000 ESC-1 ESC-1 (Arabic) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7004 ALYWM Al Yawm (Arabic) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7006 NILE Nile Drama (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7008 ALHYC Al Hayah Cinema (Arabic) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7010 ALTHR Altahrir (Arabic) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7012 AGAPY Aghapy TV (Arabic) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7024 ALARA Al Arbiya TV (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7025 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7026 IQRAA ART Iqraa TV (Arabic) moved from TP 22 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7028 ALJAZ Al Jazzera (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7061 DUBAI Dubai Satellite Channel (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7064 ABUDA Abu Dhabi (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7067 FUTUR Future TV (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7068 OTV OTV (Arabic) moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7069 MURTV Murr TV (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7088 NEWTV New TV (Arabic) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7101 DANDA Dandana TV (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7103 ART ART America (Arabic) moved from TP 22 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7115 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7119 DREAM Dream 2 (Arabic) moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7127 TARAB ART Tarab (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7131 BBCAR BBC Arabic moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7132 MBC MBC (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7133 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7134 NORST Norsat TV (Arabic) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7146 ARTMV ART Movies (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7158 ARBMU Arabica (Arabic) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
7159 MLIFE M Life (Arabic) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
5170 WCVN (54 HD Local) COVINGTON, KY (PBS) moved from TP 4 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden)
8360 WCVN (54 Local) COVINGTON, KY (PBS) moved from 110° 23s10 (SC Kentucky) to 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) (SD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden)
7372 WKOH (31 Local) OWENSBORO, KY (PBS) moved from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) to 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) (SD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5174 WKPC (15 HD Local) LOUISVILLE, KY (PBS) moved from TP 12 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Lousiville, KY market Hidden)
5154 WKPD (29 HD Local) PADUCAH, KY (PBS) moved from TP 12 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden)
9261 WKPD (29 Local) PADUCAH, KY (PBS) moved from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) to 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) (SD Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL market Hidden)
4360 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) *and* 4360 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4360 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV 119° TP 7 (HD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
492 FREAK Freaky (Adult) renamed CAMTV (Adult) (110° TP 16 SD)
492 FREAK Freaky (Adult) renamed CAMTV (Adult) (72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4)
6723 WTAPD PARKERSBURG, WV (FOX) renamed WOVA (49 Local) (129° 6s25 (East Ohio) SD Parkersburg, WV market Hidden)

*Preview Status Change*
736 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
691 EXPEN Express Entertainment (Pakistani) 118° TP 2 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
4504 AXS AXS TV 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed

*Uplinks Removed*
781 ARTMU ART Music (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 22 (Audio Hidden)
846 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) removed from 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) (SD Hidden)
4504 AXS AXS TV removed from 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4504 AXS AXS TV removed from 72.7° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
7147 ARTMU ART Music (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 22 (Audio Hidden)
9211 WKLE (46 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (PBS) removed from 77° TP 1 (SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden)
5510 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV removed from 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden)
5510 AXS (362 HD) AXS TV removed from 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)

8704 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 9/8/12 at 8:11am ET (v24)*

*Channels Now Available*
413 PAC12 119° TP 15 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
413 PAC12 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*

8704 Channels

*16 changes seen 9/8/12 at 10:46am ET (v25)*

*Package Flag Change*
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8704 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And we're back ...

*16 changes seen 9/8/12 at 11:26am ET (v26)*

*Package Flag Change*
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)

8704 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 9/10/12 at 2:56pm ET (v10)*

*Preview Status Change*
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended

8704 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 9/11/12 at 7:06pm ET (v19)*

*Channels Renamed*
493 FRESH Fresh (Adult) renamed BRAZZ Brazz (Adult) (110° TP 8 SD)
493 FRESH Fresh (Adult) renamed BRAZZ Brazz (Adult) (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4)

8704 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 9/12/12 at 1:01am ET (v22)*

*Channels Moved*
493 BRAZZ Brazz (Adult) moved from TP 15 to TP 14 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)

8704 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 9/12/12 at 12:06pm ET (v27)*

*Preview Status Change*
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9489 APL (184 HD) Animal Planet 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9489 APL (184 HD) Animal Planet 72.7° TP 11 HD - Preview Ended

8704 Channels

*132 changes seen 9/12/12 at 2:56pm ET (v28)*

*Channels Now Available*
212 BLAZE TheBlaze 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - *AVAILABLE*
212 BLAZE TheBlaze 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4729 BLAZE TheBlaze added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4729 BLAZE TheBlaze added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 4729
6220 WLWC NEW BEDFORD, MA (CW) added to 61.5° 11s2 (Boston) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6221 WSBE PROVIDENCE, RI (PBS) added to 61.5° 11s2 (Boston) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6726 WIYE added to 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
30202 SXMAA added to 110° TP 21 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
30202 SXMAA added to 72.7° TP 21 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
7802 KCHY (11) CHEYENNE, WY (NBC) added to 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) (SD MPEG4 Cheyenne, WY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
8292 KATN (2) FAIRBANKS, AK (ABC) added to 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (SD MPEG4 Fairbanks, AK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (2-01)
5270 KGMC (43 HD) CLOVIS, CA added to 129° 13s32 (WC California) (HD Fresno, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (43-01)
8852 KBGF (50) GREAT FALLS, MT (NBC) added to 129° 13s6 (NC Montana) (SD MPEG4 Great Falls, MT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5124 KFXF (7 HD) FAIRBANKS, AK (FOX) SV* added to 110° 4s46 and 4s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Juneau, AK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (7-01)
9378 KJUD (8) JUNEAU, AK (ABC) added to 110° 4s46 and 4s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (SD MPEG4 Juneau, AK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (8-01)
9380 KATH (5) JUNEAU-DOUGLAS, AK (NBC) added to 110° 4s46 and 4s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (SD MPEG4 Juneau, AK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4819 BEIN beIN Sport added to 110° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4819 BEIN beIN Sport added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 16 Ch 4819
5453 ALT12 added to 110° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5453 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 5453
5454 ALT12 added to 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5454 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5454
5455 ALT12 added to 110° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5455 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 5455
5456 ALT12 added to 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5456 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5456
5457 ALT12 added to 110° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5457 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 5457
5458 ALT12 added to 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5458 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5458
5459 ALT12 added to 110° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5459 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 5459
5460 ALT12 added to 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5460 ALT12 added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5460
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) added to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
6853 UP9 moved from TP 31 to 3s13 (Minneapolis) at 61.5° (HD Hidden)
6347 KSTP (5 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (ABC) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6348 WCCO (4 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CBS) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6349 KARE (11 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (NBC) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6350 KMSP (9 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (FOX) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6351 WFTC (29 HD Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (MYTV) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
6353 KTCA (2 HD Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (HD Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
8574 WUCW (23 Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN (CW) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
8577 KSTC (45 Local) MINNEAPOLIS, MN moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
8580 KTCI (17 Local) ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)
8583 KAWB (22 Local) BRAINERD, MN (PBS) moved from 3s13 (Minneapolis) to TP 31 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Minneapolis/St Paul, MN market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
871 BEIN beIN Sport 110° TP 16 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
871 BEIN beIN Sport 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
408 BEIN beIN Sport 110° TP 16 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
408 BEIN beIN Sport 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
5117 KCLO (15) RAPID CITY, SD (CBS) 119° 3sB07 (Denver) SD Rapid City, SD (119°) market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5118 KNBN (21) RAPID CITY, SD (NBC) 119° 3sB07 (Denver) SD Rapid City, SD (119°) market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5119 KEVN (7) RAPID CITY, SD (FOX) 119° 3sB07 (Denver) SD Rapid City, SD (119°) market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7979 KCLO (15) RAPID CITY, SD (CBS) 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Rapid City, SD (110°) market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7980 KNBN (21) RAPID CITY, SD (NBC) 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Rapid City, SD (110°) market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7981 KEVN (7) RAPID CITY, SD (FOX) 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Rapid City, SD (110°) market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Preview Status Change*
9891 TVSPT TVN Sport (Polish) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
592 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Preview
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° TP 18 HD Preview
9433 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 110° TP 22 HD Preview
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 HD Preview
733 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
5572 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5572 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD - Regional Restriction Added
5523 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 110° TP 22 HD Instant Order - Regional Restriction Added
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Regional Restriction Added
5116 KOTA (3) RAPID CITY, SD (ABC) 119° 3sB07 (Denver) SD Rapid City, SD (119°) market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7978 KOTA (3) RAPID CITY, SD (ABC) 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Rapid City, SD (110°) market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7775 WLWC (28 Local) NEW BEDFORD, MA (CW) 61.5° 11s2 (Boston) SD MPEG4 Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - (was SD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)
7776 WSBE (36 Local) PROVIDENCE, RI (PBS) 61.5° 11s2 (Boston) SD MPEG4 Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden - (was SD Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA market Hidden)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5116 KOTA Market Flag: *0B02 00 9C* Network Name: *abc*
5117 KCLO Market Flag: *0B02 00 9C* Network Name: *cbs*
5118 KNBN Market Flag: *0B02 00 9C* Network Name: *nbc*
5119 KEVN Market Flag: *0B02 00 9C* Network Name: *fox*
7978 KOTA Market Flag: *0B03 04 84* Network Name: *abc*
7979 KCLO Market Flag: *0B03 04 84* Network Name: *cbs*
7980 KNBN Market Flag: *0B03 04 84* Network Name: *nbc*
7981 KEVN Market Flag: *0B03 04 84* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
30202 SXMAA Internal Data

*Uplinks Removed*
601 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
607 OTV OTV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
647 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
671 TARAB ART Tarab (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
672 DANDA Dandana TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
673 MLIFE M Life (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
757 KANTI Kantipur (Napali) removed from 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
758 ART ART America (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
759 ARTMV ART Movies (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
760 MURTV Murr TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
761 ALJAZ Al Jazzera (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
762 ESC-1 ESC-1 (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
763 NILE Nile Drama (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
764 FUTUR Future TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
765 DUBAI Dubai Satellite Channel (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
766 MBC MBC (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
768 ABUDA Abu Dhabi (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
769 DREAM Dream 2 (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
770 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
771 NORST Norsat TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
772 ALARA Al Arbiya TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
773 IQRAA ART Iqraa TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
774 NEWTV New TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
775 AGAPY Aghapy TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7000 ESC-1 ESC-1 (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7004 ALYWM Al Yawm (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7006 NILE Nile Drama (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7008 ALHYC Al Hayah Cinema (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7010 ALTHR Altahrir (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7012 AGAPY Aghapy TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7024 ALARA Al Arbiya TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7025 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7026 IQRAA ART Iqraa TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7028 ALJAZ Al Jazzera (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7061 DUBAI Dubai Satellite Channel (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7064 ABUDA Abu Dhabi (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7067 FUTUR Future TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7068 OTV OTV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7069 MURTV Murr TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7088 NEWTV New TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7101 DANDA Dandana TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7103 ART ART America (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7115 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7119 DREAM Dream 2 (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7127 TARAB ART Tarab (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7131 BBCAR BBC Arabic removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7132 MBC MBC (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7133 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7134 NORST Norsat TV (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7146 ARTMV ART Movies (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7158 ARBMU Arabica (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
7159 MLIFE M Life (Arabic) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9973 NBN4 NBN America (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden)
9974 RPN9 RPN USA (Filipino) removed from 118° TP 1 (SD Hidden)
14260 KBJR4 SUPERIOR, WI (NBC) removed from 110° 12s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data)
6692 WTHR (13 Local) INDIANAPOLIS, IN (NBC) SV* removed from 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) (SD Lafayette, IN market Hidden)
6511 WBNS (10 Local) COLUMBUS, OH (CBS) SV* removed from 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) (SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden)

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*19 changes seen 9/12/12 at 4:41pm ET (v30)*

*Channels Now Available*
5453 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5453 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5454 ALT12 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5454 ALT12 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5455 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5455 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5456 ALT12 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5456 ALT12 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5457 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5457 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5458 ALT12 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5458 ALT12 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5459 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5459 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5460 ALT12 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5460 ALT12 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*No Longer Available*
7802 KCHY (11) CHEYENNE, WY (NBC) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) SD MPEG4 Cheyenne, WY market *TEST* Hidden

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 9/13/12 at 2:36am ET (v02)*

*Channels Moved*
6130 KABC LOS ANGELES, CA (ABC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6131 KCBS LOS ANGELES, CA (CBS) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6132 KNBC LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6133 KTTV LOS ANGELES, CA (FOX) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6134 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6135 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6136 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6137 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6138 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6139 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6140 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6141 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)

8681 Channels

BTW: 110 TP 3 exists ... and was empty before this move.
I really doubt there are 12 HDs and 12 SDs on the one transponder ... looks like DISH is playing games.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 9/13/12 at 3:31am ET (v03)*

*Channels Moved*
6130 KABC LOS ANGELES, CA (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6131 KCBS LOS ANGELES, CA (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6132 KNBC LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6133 KTTV LOS ANGELES, CA (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6134 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6135 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6136 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6137 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6138 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6139 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6140 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6141 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)

8681 Channels

And then they go back ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Testing their system: doing stress tests.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 9/13/12*

*Other Changes*
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 129° TP 26 Ch 9535 instead of Independent EPG)

8681 Channels

*24 changes seen 9/13/12 at 5:51pm ET (v10)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 9/13/12 at 6:11pm ET (v11)*

*Other Changes*
9991 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 32 HD - Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*16 changes seen 9/15/12 at 12:26am ET (v21)*

*Package Flag Change*
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 9/15/12 at 8:32pm ET (v28)*

*Package Flag Change*
5453 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
5453 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5454 ALT12 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5454 ALT12 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
9535 PAC12 (413 HD PartTime) 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 9/17/12 at 11:41am ET (v08)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed AMEX (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed AMEX (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8681 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*29 changes seen 9/18/12 at 4:16am ET (v14)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
4923 MAX-E Cinemax East 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9458 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 19)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 30)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 28)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 72.7° TP 27 (instead of 129° TP 28)

8681 Channels

*5 changes seen 9/18/12 at 4:56am ET (v15)*

*Reference EPG Change*
4923 MAX-E Cinemax East 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9458 on 129° TP 19 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9478 on 129° TP 30 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 129° TP 28 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)
5565 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - DRM - Pop - EPG linked to Ch 9440 on 129° TP 28 (instead of 72.7° TP 27)

8681 Channels

*134 changes seen 9/18/12 at 12:56pm ET (v19)*

*Other Changes*
108 LIFE Lifetime 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
108 LIFE Lifetime 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
112 HGTV Home & Garden TV 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
112 HGTV Home & Garden TV 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
114 E! E! Entertainment TV 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
114 E! E! Entertainment TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
118 A&E A&E 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (21)
118 A&E A&E 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (21)
120 HIST History Channel 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
120 HIST History Channel 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
122 SYFY SyFy Channel 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (19)
122 SYFY SyFy Channel 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (19)
140 ESPN ESPN 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
140 ESPN ESPN 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
166 CMT Country Music TV 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (15)
166 CMT Country Music TV 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (15)
176 TOON Cartoon Channel 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
176 TOON Cartoon Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
177 TOONW Cartoon Channel West 110° TP 5 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
177 TOONW Cartoon Channel West 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Removed (20)
182 DISC Discovery Channel 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (22)
182 DISC Discovery Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (22)
200 CNN CNN 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
200 CNN CNN 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
105 USA USA Network 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
105 USA USA Network 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
110 FOOD Food Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (21)
110 FOOD Food Channel 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (21)
117 TVGN TV Guide Network 119° TP 14 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (15)
117 TVGN TV Guide Network 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Removed (15)
139 TBS TBS 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
139 TBS TBS 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
142 ESNWS ESPNews 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (11)
142 ESNWS ESPNews 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (11)
144 ESPN2 ESPN 2 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (13)
144 ESPN2 ESPN 2 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (13)
172 DISE Disney (East) 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (12)
172 DISE Disney (East) 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (12)
173 DISW Disney (West) 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (12)
173 DISW Disney (West) 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (12)
196 TRV The Travel Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
196 TRV The Travel Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
208 CNBC CNBC 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (18)
208 CNBC CNBC 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (18)
211 CSPN2 CSPAN 2 119° TP 9 SD - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (17)
211 CSPN2 CSPAN 2 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (17)
214 TWC The Weather Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (23)
214 TWC The Weather Channel 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (23)
138 TNT TNT 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (19)
138 TNT TNT 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (19)
168 SPIKE Spike 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
168 SPIKE Spike 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (17)
180 ABCFM ABC Family 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (18)
180 ABCFM ABC Family 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (18)
183 TLC The Learning Channel 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (22)
183 TLC The Learning Channel 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (22)
202 HLN CNN Headline News 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
202 HLN CNN Headline News 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C:3 Channel Groups Removed (20)
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
318 SHO-E Showtime East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
318 SHO-E Showtime East 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
319 SHO-W Showtime West 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
319 SHO-W Showtime West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
320 SHOTO Showtime Too 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
320 SHOTO Showtime Too 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
321 SHOCS Showtime Showcase 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
322 SHOEX Showtime Extreme 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
323 SBYND Showtime Beyond 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
333 FLIX Flix 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
333 FLIX Flix 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
4921 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
4922 SHO-E Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
5516 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 1sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5544 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 119° 4sA25 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5584 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
5586 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 129° TP 23 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9480 SHOTO (320 HD) Showtime Too 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 129° TP 20 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9512 SHO-W (319 HD) Showtime West 72.7° TP 3 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 129° TP 23 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
9513 SHOCS (321 HD) Showtime Showcase 72.7° TP 27 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (6)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
305 HBOFM HBO Family 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
305 HBOFM HBO Family 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (4)
124 BET Black Entertainment TV 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (16)
124 BET Black Entertainment TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - x8C: Channel Group Removed (16)

*Sports Channel Changes*
145 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
145 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
147 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
147 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
148 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 119° TP 18 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
148 ESPNA ESPN Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Removed (14)
146 ESP2A ESPN 2 Alternate 110° TP 24 SD - x8C: Channel Group Removed (13)
146 ESP2A ESPN 2 Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - x8C: Channel Group Removed (13)

8681 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Curious... wonder why the ESPN alternates were removed. Last time this happened it was because of the temporary Olympic soccer/basketball channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm sorry for the confusion ... NONE of the channels were removed. What was removed was a "package flag". A descriptor that described in some way who could receive the channel. The number at the end of each line shows how many package descriptors are left on that channel.

The channels themselves are up and working, still available to nearly everyone who had them before..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*85 changes seen 9/19/12 at 3:06pm ET (v27)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
765 GEMNI Gemini Comedy (Telugu) added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
766 MAATV Maa TV (Telugu) added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
767 ETVTE ETV Telugu (India) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
768 GEMOV Gemini Movies (Telugu) added to 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
769 TV9TE TV9 Telugu (Hindi) added to 118° TP 22 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
770 GCMDY Gemini Comedy (Telugu) added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
771 TV5NW TV5 News (Arabic) added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
772 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) added to 118° TP 3 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
808 B4UMU Indus Music (Urdu) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6842 UP8 added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6848 UP11 added to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6881 UP11 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5257 WBEP (3 HD) ERIE, PA (CW) added to 129° 3s25 (East Ohio) (HD Erie, PA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (3-02)

*Channels Moved*
6224 B4UMU moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
9401 HITN HITN moved from 110° TP 8 to 119° TP 16 (SD)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN moved from TP 9 to TP 16 at 119° (SD)
9409 TBN TBN moved from TP 9 to TP 16 at 119° (SD)
9409 TBN TBN moved from TP 15 to TP 21 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) moved from TP 25 to TP 21 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV moved from TP 9 to TP 16 at 119° (SD)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV moved from TP 25 to TP 21 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)

*Channels Renamed*
6721 WDTV WESTON, WV (CBS) SV* renamed WIYE (5 Local) (129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Parkersburg, WV market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6550 WABG (6 Local) GREENWOOD, MS (ABC) 129° 16s38 (SW Tennessee) SD Greenwood, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6552 WNBD (33 Local) GRENADA, MS (NBC) 129° 16s38 (SW Tennessee) SD Greenwood, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6553 WABGD (10 Local) GREENWOOD, MS (FOX) 129° 16s38 (SW Tennessee) SD Greenwood, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6581 WOHLD (38 Local) LIMA, OH (CBS) 129° 6s25 (East Ohio) SD Lima, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6582 WLIO (8 Local) LIMA, OH (NBC) 129° 6s25 (East Ohio) SD Lima, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6583 WLIOD (25 Local) LIMA, OH (FOX) 129° 6s25 (East Ohio) SD Lima, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6510 WSYX (6 Local) COLUMBUS, OH (ABC) SV* 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6513 WTTE (28 Local) COLUMBUS, OH (FOX) SV* 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6515 WNKYD (10 Local) BOWLING GREEN, KY (CBS) SV* 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6781 WWNY (7 Local) CARTHAGE, NY (CBS) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Watertown, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6782 WKTV (2 Local) UTICA, NY (NBC) SV* 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Watertown, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6783 WNYF (28 Local) WATERTOWN, NY (FOX) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Watertown, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6791 WTRF (7 Local) WHEELING, WV (CBS) 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) SD Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6792 WTOV (9 Local) STEUBENVILLE, OH (NBC) 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) SD Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6793 WTRF2 (32 Local) WHEELING, WV (FOX) 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) SD Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7930 WCAV (19 Local) CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (CBS) 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) SD Charlottesville, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7931 WVIR (29 Local) CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (NBC) 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) SD Charlottesville, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7932 WAHU (27 Local) CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (FOX) 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) SD Charlottesville, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7678 KFDA (10 Local) AMARILLO, TX (CBS) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7679 KAMR (4 Local) AMARILLO, TX (NBC) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7680 KCIT (14 Local) AMARILLO, TX (FOX) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7911 WDTV (5 Local) WESTON, WV (CBS) 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7912 WBOY (12 Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (NBC) 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7913 WVFX (10 Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (FOX) 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Preview Status Change*
691 EXPEN Express Entertainment (Pakistani) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Reference EPG Change*
9401 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 9401 on 119° TP 16 (instead of 110° TP 8)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 9404 on 119° TP 16 (instead of 119° TP 9)

*Other Changes*
749 TV5NW TV5 News (Arabic) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden
585 ETVTE ETV Telugu (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
702 TV9TE TV9 Telugu (Hindi) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden
799 GEMNI Gemini TV 118° TP 7 SD Hidden
802 GEMOV Gemini Movies (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden
811 MAATV Maa TV (Telugu) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden
592 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Preview
6551 WXVT (15 Local) GREENVILLE, MS (CBS) 129° 16s38 (SW Tennessee) SD Greenwood, MS market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6580 WOHL (18 Local) LIMA, OH (ABC) 129° 6s25 (East Ohio) SD Lima, OH market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6512 WHIZ (18 Local) ZANESVILLE, OH (NBC) 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6780 WWTI (50 Local) WATERTOWN, NY (ABC) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Watertown, NY market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6790 WTRF3 (10 Local) WHEELING, WV (ABC) 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) SD Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7929 WVAW (16 Local) CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (ABC) 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) SD Charlottesville, VA market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
591 GCMDY Gemini Comedy (Telugu) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden
7677 KVII (7 Local) AMARILLO, TX (ABS) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Amarillo, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7910 WBOYD (52 Local) CLARKSBURG, WV (ABC) 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Clarksburg, WV market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
6510 WSYX Market Flag: *0FD2 00 D2* Network Name: *abc*
6512 WHIZ Market Flag: *0FD2 00 D2* Network Name: *nbc*
6513 WTTE Market Flag: *0FD2 00 D2* Network Name: *fox*
6515 WNKYD Market Flag: *0FD2 00 D2* Network Name: *cbs*
6550 WABG Market Flag: *0F51 00 51* Network Name: *abc*
6551 WXVT Market Flag: *0F51 00 51* Network Name: *cbs*
6552 WNBD Market Flag: *0F51 00 51* Network Name: *nbc*
6553 WABGD Market Flag: *0F51 00 51* Network Name: *fox*
6580 WOHL Market Flag: *0F6E 00 6E* Network Name: *abc*
6581 WOHLD Market Flag: *0F6E 00 6E* Network Name: *cbs*
6582 WLIO Market Flag: *0F6E 00 6E* Network Name: *nbc*
6583 WLIOD Market Flag: *0F6E 00 6E* Network Name: *fox*
6780 WWTI Market Flag: *0FC7 00 C7* Network Name: *abc*
6781 WWNY Market Flag: *0FC7 00 C7* Network Name: *cbs*
6782 WKTV Market Flag: *0FC7 00 C7* Network Name: *nbc*
6783 WNYF Market Flag: *0FC7 00 C7* Network Name: *fox*
6790 WTRF3 Market Flag: *0FCA 00 CA* Network Name: *abc*
6791 WTRF Market Flag: *0FCA 00 CA* Network Name: *cbs*
6792 WTOV Market Flag: *0FCA 00 CA* Network Name: *nbc*
6793 WTRF2 Market Flag: *0FCA 00 CA* Network Name: *fox*
7677 KVII Market Flag: *0F07 00 07* Network Name: *abc*
7678 KFDA Market Flag: *0F07 00 07* Network Name: *cbs*
7679 KAMR Market Flag: *0F07 00 07* Network Name: *nbc*
7680 KCIT Market Flag: *0F07 00 07* Network Name: *fox*
7910 WBOYD Market Flag: *0F29 00 29* Network Name: *abc*
7911 WDTV Market Flag: *0F29 00 29* Network Name: *cbs*
7912 WBOY Market Flag: *0F29 00 29* Network Name: *nbc*
7913 WVFX Market Flag: *0F29 00 29* Network Name: *fox*
7929 WVAW Market Flag: *0F23 00 23* Network Name: *abc*
7930 WCAV Market Flag: *0F23 00 23* Network Name: *cbs*
7931 WVIR Market Flag: *0F23 00 23* Network Name: *nbc*
7932 WAHU Market Flag: *0F23 00 23* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
765 GEMNI LName: *GEMNI*
768 GEMOV LName: *TEJA*

*Uplinks Removed*
808 ZING Indus Music (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden)
4880 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4881 RETRO Retroplex removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4882 NTGEO National Geographic removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4883 FOXB FOX Business News removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4884 STARZ Starz! removed from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4885 STZC Starz! Comedy removed from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4886 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4887 NBCSP NBC Sports removed from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4888 TENIS The Tennis Channel removed from 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4889 NATGW National Geographic Wild removed from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5760 CNTWA removed from 118° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5769 CNTEA removed from 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
6100 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels removed from 61.5° TP 24 (Audio *TEST* Hidden)
6726 WIYE removed from 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) (SD Hidden)
9585 DVRDN DVR Videos removed from 110° TP 10 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
9585 DVRDN DVR Videos removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
9586 DVRVR DVR Videos removed from 110° TP 10 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9586 DVRVR DVR Videos removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
19235 CNNRE removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)

8674 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The big change to note recently is the addition of SD channels to the Hopper's PTAT.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> The big change to note recently is the addition of SD channels to the Hopper's PTAT.


Is that for markets that don't have an HD feed of one of the big 4? OR for other channels?

I'm still hoping we see PBS and other LiLs added to PATA IF they are all on the same transponder.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Are we getting any new channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Is that for markets that don't have an HD feed of one of the big 4? OR for other channels?


It looks like big 4 in SD only markets. I have not audited all of the changes to see if they have added the flags to SD affiliates in mostly HD markets. No flags have been added to channels that are not big 4.

This should bring PTAT to all markets. I expect we will see a lot more of these additions ... just like we saw the additions prior to the release of the Hopper as DISH was preparing for PTAT.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That makes sense... expand the offering to areas that currently don't have PTAT at all, and they can sell more Hopper upgrades in those areas.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More playing around at the uplink ...

*24 changes seen 9/20/12 at 2:32am ET (v31)*

*Channels Moved*
6130 KABC LOS ANGELES, CA (ABC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6131 KCBS LOS ANGELES, CA (CBS) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6132 KNBC LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6133 KTTV LOS ANGELES, CA (FOX) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6134 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6135 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6136 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6137 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6138 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6139 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6140 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6141 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 148° TP 5 to 110° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) moved from 148° TP 3 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 148° TP 1 to 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)

8674 Channels


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James - I was looking at your uplink page, and I noticed this:

Transponder Changes seen 9/20/12 at 4:45am ET (v19)

Transponders Changed
110° TP 3 changed from SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK to SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK


Isn't that taking a step backwards on WA, in terms of HD capacity, as 110 TP3 was empty and now they are changing it back to QPSK?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

zippyfrog said:


> James - I was looking at your uplink page, and I noticed this:
> 
> Transponder Changes seen 9/20/12 at 4:45am ET (v19)
> 
> ...


Would you provide full bitrate of the two variants to support your final suggestion: "Taking a step backwards". Perhaps it was step forward counting FEC 7/8 as good contributor.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 9/20/12 at 4:47am ET (v01)*

*Channels Moved*
6130 KABC LOS ANGELES, CA (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6131 KCBS LOS ANGELES, CA (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6132 KNBC LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6133 KTTV LOS ANGELES, CA (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6134 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6135 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6136 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6137 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6138 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6139 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6140 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6141 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden)
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden)
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) moved from 110° TP 3 to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 9/20/12 at 4:45am ET (v19)*

*Transponders Changed*
110° TP 3 changed from SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK to SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK

8674 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> Isn't that taking a step backwards on WA, in terms of HD capacity, as 110 TP3 was empty and now they are changing it back to QPSK?


~22 available slots without TP3 ... I would not worry about it for now. Especially since they seem to be playing with TP3.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"slots" ? DTV ppl used the term differently as PID# ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> "slots" ? DTV ppl used the term differently as PID# ...


This isn't a DTV forum.

Just read it as "places where a HD channel could be placed".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sat/tpn ? free bandwidth ? in real terms please


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*16 changes seen 9/22/12 at 7:31am ET (v17)*

*Package Flag Change*
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 26 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (5)

8674 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 9/24/12 at 11:57am ET (v01)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 AMEX (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 AMEX (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8674 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5171 changes seen 9/25/12 at 12:56pm ET (v10)*

*Other Changes*
Channel Group Removed on 5171 channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*20 changes seen 9/26/12 at 10:56am ET (v17)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed AMEX (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed AMEX (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Other Changes*
19902 BMG03 118° TP 7 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19902 BMG03 119° TP 19 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19902 BMG03 72.7° TP 21 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19903 BMG04 118° TP 7 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19903 BMG04 119° TP 19 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19903 BMG04 72.7° TP 21 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19904 BMG05 118° TP 7 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19904 BMG05 119° TP 19 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19904 BMG05 72.7° TP 21 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19905 BMG06 118° TP 7 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19905 BMG06 119° TP 19 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19905 BMG06 72.7° TP 21 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19906 BMG07 118° TP 7 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19906 BMG07 119° TP 19 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19906 BMG07 72.7° TP 21 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19907 BMG08 118° TP 7 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19907 BMG08 119° TP 19 TEXT *TEST* Hidden
19907 BMG08 72.7° TP 21 TEXT *TEST* Hidden

8674 Channels

*178 changes seen 9/26/12 at 3:36pm ET (v19)*

*Channels Now Available*
7802 KCHY (11) CHEYENNE, WY (NBC) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) SD MPEG4 Cheyenne, WY market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5255 KLWYD (34 HD) CHEYENNE, WY (ABC) added to 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5256 KGWN (5 HD) CHEYENNE, WY (CBS) added to 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5257 KLWYD (27 HD) CHEYENNE, WY (ABC) added to 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6318 KAZA (54 HD) AVALON, CA added to 129° 11s33 (South California) (HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (54-01)
5271 WECP (4 HD) added to 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) (HD Panama City, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (4-01)
7923 WECP (4) added to 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) (SD Panama City, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6452 KCNS (38 HD) SAN FRANCISCO, CA added to 129° 1s16 (North California) (HD San Fransisco, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (38-01)
5267 KSFY2 (38 HD) SIOUX FALLS, SD (ABC) added to 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) (HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (38-02)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4814 UDEP Universal Deportes added to 110° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4814 UDEP Universal Deportes added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 4814
4816 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 added to 110° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4816 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 4816
19908 BMG09 added to 118° TP 7 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19908 BMG09 added to 119° TP 19 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
19908 BMG09 added to 72.7° TP 21 (TEXT *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*

*Channels Renamed*
684 DAWN Dawn News (Urdu) renamed AJUSA Dawn News (Urdu) (118° TP 25 SD Hidden)
9832 ANTPR Antenna 20 Years Channel (Greek) renamed GREKC Antenna 20 Years Channel (Greek) (118° TP 20 SD Hidden)
9224 WTPH FORT MYERS, FL renamed WANA (14 Local) (110° 4s1 (South Florida) SD Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)
9224 WTPH FORT MYERS, FL renamed WANA (14 Local) (61.5° 15s9 (Miami) SD MPEG4 Fort Myers, FL market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
5455 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
5455 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5456 ALT12 129° TP 27 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5456 ALT12 72.7° TP 1 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5457 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
5457 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5458 ALT12 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5458 ALT12 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5459 ALT12 110° TP 24 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
5459 ALT12 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5460 ALT12 129° TP 25 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
5460 ALT12 72.7° TP 8 HD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was HD Hidden)
6521 WJMN (3 Local) ESCANABA, MI (CBS) 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) SD Marquette, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6522 WLUC (6 Local) MARQUETTE, MI (NBC) 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) SD Marquette, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6523 WLUCD (35 Local) MARQUETTE, MI (FOX) 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) SD Marquette, MI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6771 KXTS (41 Local) 129° 8s49 (SE Texas) SD Victoria, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6772 KMOL (17 Local) VICTORIA, TX (NBC) 129° 8s49 (SE Texas) SD Victoria, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6773 KVCT (19 Local) VICTORIA, TX (FOX) 129° 8s49 (SE Texas) SD Victoria, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6541 KALBD (35 Local) ALEXANDRIA, LA (CBS) 129° 9s42 (South Mississippi) SD Alexandria, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6542 KALB (5 Local) ALEXANDRIA, LA (NBC) 129° 9s42 (South Mississippi) SD Alexandria, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6543 WNTZ (48 Local) NATCHEZ, MS (FOX) 129° 9s42 (South Mississippi) SD Alexandria, LA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6561 KBNZ (7 Local) BEND, OR (CBS) 129° 15s10 (Central Oregon) SD Bend, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6562 KTVZ (21 Local) BEND, OR (NBC) 129° 15s10 (Central Oregon) SD Bend, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6563 KFXO (39 Local) BEND, OR (FOX) 129° 15s10 (Central Oregon) SD Bend, OR market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6640 KOTA (3 Local) RAPID CITY, SD (ABC) SV* 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Glendive, MT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6642 KXGND (10 Local) GLENDIVE, MT (NBC) 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Glendive, MT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6643 KEVN (7 Local) RAPID CITY, SD (FOX) SV* 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) SD Glendive, MT market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6591 WLOX2 (14 Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6592 WXXV2 (6 Local) GULFPORT, MS (NBC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6593 WXXV (25 Local) GULFPORT, MS (FOX) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6660 WDAM2 (8 Local) LAUREL, MS (NBC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6662 WDAM (7 Local) LAUREL, MS (NBC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6663 WHPM (23 Local) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6761 WBNG (12 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) SV* 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Utica, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6761 WBNG (12 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) SV* 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6601)
6762 WKTV (2 Local) UTICA, NY (NBC) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Utica, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6762 WKTV (2 Local) UTICA, NY (NBC) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6762)
6763 WFXV (33 Local) UTICA, NY (FOX) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Utica, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6763 WFXV (33 Local) UTICA, NY (FOX) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6763)
6601 WBNG (12 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Binghamton, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6601 WBNG (12 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (CBS) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6601)
6602 WBGH (5 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (NBC) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Binghamton, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6602 WBGH (5 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (NBC) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6602)
6603 WICZ (40 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (FOX) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Binghamton, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6603 WICZ (40 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (FOX) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6603)
6611 WNKYD (4 Local) BOWLING GREEN, KY (CBS) 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Bowling Green, KY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6612 WNKY (40 Local) BOWLING GREEN, KY (NBC) 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Bowling Green, KY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6613 WBKOD (33 Local) BOWLING GREEN, KY (FOX) 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Bowling Green, KY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6621 WENYD (55 Local) ELMIRA, NY (CW) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Elmira, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6622 WETM (18 Local) ELMIRA, NY (NBC) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Elmira, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6623 WYDC (48 Local) CORNING, NY (FOX) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Elmira, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6631 KVIQ (17 Local) EUREKA, CA (CBS) 119° 3sB02 (Medford) SD Eureka, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6632 KIEM (3 Local) EUREKA, CA (NBC) 119° 3sB02 (Medford) SD Eureka, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6633 KBVU (20 Local) EUREKA, CA (FOX) 119° 3sB02 (Medford) SD Eureka, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
9341 KTVQ (2 Local) BILLINGS, MT (CBS) 110° 4s36 (Central Montana) SD Billings, MT market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
9342 KULR (8 Local) BILLINGS, MT (NBC) 110° 4s36 (Central Montana) SD Billings, MT market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
9343 KHMT (4 Local) HARDIN, MT (FOX) 110° 4s36 (Central Montana) SD Billings, MT market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7939 KLBK (13 Local) LUBBOCK, TX (CBS) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7940 KCBD (11 Local) LUBBOCK, TX (NBC) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7941 KJTV (34 Local) LUBBOCK, TX (FOX) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7951 KGWC (14 Local) CASPER, WY (CBS) 129° 2s13 (SC Montana) SD Casper, WY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7952 KCWY (13 Local) CASPER, WY (NBC) 129° 2s13 (SC Montana) SD Casper, WY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7953 KFNB (20 Local) CASPER, WY (FOX) 129° 2s13 (SC Montana) SD Casper, WY market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8566 WTVY (4 Local) DOTHAN, AL (CBS) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8567 WJHG (7 Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (NBC) SV* 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8568 WDFX (34 Local) OZARK, AL (FOX) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8421 KSWT (13 Local) YUMA, AZ (CBS) 110° 27s39 (SC California) SD Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8422 KYMA (11 Local) YUMA, AZ (NBC) 110° 27s39 (SC California) SD Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8423 KECY (9 Local) EL CENTRO, CA (FOX) 110° 27s39 (SC California) SD Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5270 KGMC (43 HD Local) CLOVIS, CA 129° 13s32 (WC California) HD Fresno, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 43 HD)
8880 KLTV (7 Local) TYLER, TX (ABC) 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) SD Tyler, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8881 KYTX (19 Local) NACOGDOCHES, TX (CBS) 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) SD Tyler, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8883 KFXK (51 Local) LONGVIEW, TX (FOX) 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) SD Tyler, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Preview Status Change*
9812 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Preview
9813 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Preview
9814 SIC SIC International (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Preview
9793 EURNS Euronews 118° TP 2 SD Preview
592 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
772 ZEETE ZEE TV (Telugu) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9816 BENFC Benfica TV (Portuguese) 118° TP 21 SD Preview
9815 SPRTV Sport TV Americas (Portuguese) 118° TP 31 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
200 CNN CNN 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
200 CNN CNN 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
208 CNBC CNBC 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
208 CNBC CNBC 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
202 HLN CNN Headline News 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
202 HLN CNN Headline News 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
205 FXNWS Fox News 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
205 FXNWS Fox News 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
4921 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4922 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 110° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9460 SHO-E (318 HD) Showtime East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Regional Restriction Added
4923 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Regional Restriction Added
5574 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5574 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Regional Restriction Added
4924 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 110° 23s48 and 23s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5561 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5561 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° 9s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD - Regional Restriction Added
209 MSNBC MSNBC 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
209 MSNBC MSNBC 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
206 FOXB FOX Business News 110° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
206 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
215 CURNT Current TV 110° TP 1 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
215 CURNT Current TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
212 BLAZE TheBlaze 119° TP 16 SD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
212 BLAZE TheBlaze 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
6520 WBUP (10 Local) ISHPEMING, MI (ABC) 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) SD Marquette, MI market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6770 KAVU (25 Local) VICTORIA, TX (ABC) 129° 8s49 (SE Texas) SD Victoria, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6540 KLAX (31 Local) ALEXANDRIA, LA (ABC) 129° 9s42 (South Mississippi) SD Alexandria, LA market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6560 KOHD (9 Local) BEND, OR (ABC) 129° 15s10 (Central Oregon) SD Bend, OR market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6590 WLOX (13 Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6661 WHLT (22 Local) HATTIESBURG, MS (CBS) 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6760 WUTR (20 Local) UTICA, NY (ABC) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Utica, NY market Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6760)
6600 WIVT (34 Local) BINGHAMTON, NY (ABC) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 Binghamton, NY market Hidden - EPG Change (Independent EPG instead of Reference EPG linked to 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) Ch 6600)
6620 WENY (36 Local) ELMIRA, NY (ABC) 119° 1sA15 (Hartford) SD Elmira, NY market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
6630 KAEF (23 Local) ARCATA, CA (ABC) 119° 3sB02 (Medford) SD Eureka, CA market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
9477 FXNWS (205 HD) Fox News 129° TP 28 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9477 FXNWS (205 HD) Fox News 72.7° TP 19 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9524 HLN (202 HD) CNN Headline News 129° TP 32 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9524 HLN (202 HD) CNN Headline News 72.7° TP 6 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 72.7° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Popup 19908 Added
9340 KSVI (6 Local) BILLINGS, MT (ABC) 110° 4s36 (Central Montana) SD Billings, MT market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7938 KAMC (28 Local) LUBBOCK, TX (ABC) 110° 26s26 (North Texas) SD Lubbock, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
7950 KTWO (2 Local) CASPER, WY (ABC) 129° 2s13 (SC Montana) SD Casper, WY market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8565 WDHN (18 Local) DOTHAN, AL (ABC) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8420 KECY2 (5 Local) EL CENTRO, CA (FOX) 110° 27s39 (SC California) SD Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
8882 KETK (56 Local) LUFKIN, TX (NBC) 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) SD Tyler, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
9436 CNN (200 HD) CNN 129° TP 18 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9436 CNN (200 HD) CNN 72.7° TP 19 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9439 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° TP 30 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9439 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 72.7° TP 17 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9511 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 129° TP 28 HD - Popup 19908 Added
9511 MSNBC (209 HD) MSNBC 72.7° TP 16 HD - Popup 19908 Added
5576 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 110° TP 22 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Regional Restriction Added
5501 TNT (138 HD) TNT 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5503 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
6520 WBUP Market Flag: *0F77 00 77* Network Name: *abc*
6521 WJMN Market Flag: *0F77 00 77* Network Name: *cbs*
6522 WLUC Market Flag: *0F77 00 77* Network Name: *nbc*
6523 WLUCD Market Flag: *0F77 00 77* Network Name: *fox*
6540 KLAX Market Flag: *0F05 00 05* Network Name: *abc*
6541 KALBD Market Flag: *0F05 00 05* Network Name: *cbs*
6542 KALB Market Flag: *0F05 00 05* Network Name: *nbc*
6543 WNTZ Market Flag: *0F05 00 05* Network Name: *fox*
6560 KOHD Market Flag: *0F11 00 11* Network Name: *abc*
6561 KBNZ Market Flag: *0F11 00 11* Network Name: *cbs*
6562 KTVZ Market Flag: *0F11 00 11* Network Name: *nbc*
6563 KFXO Market Flag: *0F11 00 11* Network Name: *fox*
6590 WLOX Market Flag: *0F13 00 13* Network Name: *abc*
6591 WLOX2 Market Flag: *0F13 00 13* Network Name: *cbs*
6592 WXXV2 Market Flag: *0F13 00 13* Network Name: *nbc*
6593 WXXV Market Flag: *0F13 00 13* Network Name: *fox*
6620 WENY Market Flag: *0F3B 00 3B* Network Name: *abc*
6621 WENYD Market Flag: *0F3B 00 3B* Network Name: *cbs*
6622 WETM Market Flag: *0F3B 00 3B* Network Name: *nbc*
6623 WYDC Market Flag: *0F3B 00 3B* Network Name: *fox*
6630 KAEF Market Flag: *0F3E 00 3E* Network Name: *abc*
6631 KVIQ Market Flag: *0F3E 00 3E* Network Name: *cbs*
6632 KIEM Market Flag: *0F3E 00 3E* Network Name: *nbc*
6633 KBVU Market Flag: *0F3E 00 3E* Network Name: *fox*
6660 WDAM2 Market Flag: *0F56 00 56* Network Name: *abc*
6661 WHLT Market Flag: *0F56 00 56* Network Name: *cbs*
6662 WDAM Market Flag: *0F56 00 56* Network Name: *nbc*
6663 WHPM Market Flag: *0F56 00 56* Network Name: *fox*
6770 KAVU Market Flag: *0FC4 00 C4* Network Name: *abc*
6771 KXTS Market Flag: *0FC4 00 C4* Network Name: *cbs*
6772 KMOL Market Flag: *0FC4 00 C4* Network Name: *nbc*
6773 KVCT Market Flag: *0FC4 00 C4* Network Name: *fox*
7938 KAMC Market Flag: *0F73 00 73* Network Name: *abc*
7939 KLBK Market Flag: *0F73 00 73* Network Name: *cbs*
7940 KCBD Market Flag: *0F73 00 73* Network Name: *nbc*
7941 KJTV Market Flag: *0F73 00 73* Network Name: *fox*
7950 KTWO Market Flag: *0F1D 00 1D* Network Name: *abc*
7951 KGWC Market Flag: *0F1D 00 1D* Network Name: *cbs*
7952 KCWY Market Flag: *0F1D 00 1D* Network Name: *nbc*
7953 KFNB Market Flag: *0F1D 00 1D* Network Name: *fox*
8420 KECY2 Market Flag: *0FD1 00 D1* Network Name: *abc*
8421 KSWT Market Flag: *0FD1 00 D1* Network Name: *cbs*
8422 KYMA Market Flag: *0FD1 00 D1* Network Name: *nbc*
8423 KECY Market Flag: *0FD1 00 D1* Network Name: *fox*
8565 WDHN Market Flag: *0F38 00 38* Network Name: *abc*
8566 WTVY Market Flag: *0F38 00 38* Network Name: *cbs*
8567 WJHG Market Flag: *0F38 00 38* Network Name: *nbc*
8568 WDFX Market Flag: *0F38 00 38* Network Name: *fox*
8880 KLTV Market Flag: *0FC2 00 C2* Network Name: *abc*
8881 KYTX Market Flag: *0FC2 00 C2* Network Name: *cbs*
8882 KETK Market Flag: *0FC2 00 C2* Network Name: *nbc*
8883 KFXK Market Flag: *0FC2 00 C2* Network Name: *fox*
9340 KSVI Market Flag: *0F12 00 12* Network Name: *abc*
9341 KTVQ Market Flag: *0F12 00 12* Network Name: *cbs*
9342 KULR Market Flag: *0F12 00 12* Network Name: *nbc*
9343 KHMT Market Flag: *0F12 00 12* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
19908 BMG09 Text: 1E000 *Live Debate: Glenn Beck and Eliot Spitzer. Tune in to Ch. 102 on 10/2, 10PM ET.*

*Uplinks Removed*
9401 HITN HITN removed from 119° TP 16 (SD)
9401 HITN HITN removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN removed from 119° TP 16 (SD)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4)
9409 TBN TBN removed from 119° TP 16 (SD)
9409 TBN TBN removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) removed from 119° TP 16 (SD)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV removed from 119° TP 16 (SD)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4)

8679 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think it's time to invent a spoiler for technical part of the long reports. To hide it. 
Then major and interesting part for mere users would be viewable better.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*5 changes seen 9/26/12 at 8:56pm ET (v22)*

*Other Changes*
14071 WABM2 BIRMINGHAM, AL (MYTV) 110° 29s11 (West Alabama) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Removed (-02)
14109 WMYT2 ROCK HILL, SC (MNT) 110° 26s6 (West Carolinas) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Removed (-02)
14347 WGME2 PORTLAND, ME (CBS) 110° 23s8 (North Maine) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Removed (-02)
15210 KGAN2 CEDAR RAPIDS, IA (CBS) 110° 25s23 (Central Wisconsin) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Removed (-02)
15232 WKAR4 EAST LANSING, MI (PBS) 110° 20s13 (South Michigan) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Removed (-04)

8679 Channels

(Removing the OTA mapping on OTA EPG Data? That is a first.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*8 changes seen 9/28/12 at 4:01pm ET (v04)*

*Other Changes*
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD - DRM Added
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - DRM Added
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD - DRM Added
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - DRM Added
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 20 HD - DRM Added
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - DRM Added
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 20 HD - DRM Added
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - DRM Added

8679 Channels

DRM = Digital Rights Management


----------

